# My 93' Se-R



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey What's up. I am new to the group and wanted to give everyone props for their rides. But here is my 93 SE-R with 17" rims. I have many plans for it but they will come soon. I would appreciate any feedback such as comments and suggestions.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Cant see pic


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

nice ride. your poll is all messed up though. But dont feel bad, i dont even know how to do a poll


----------



## Seabo (Sep 29, 2002)

whats the tire size? did you drop the car? I have concerns about fitting the wheels on the car with 17in. rims. I heard that there may be some room issues with the back wheels on the B13


----------



## firehead (Sep 17, 2002)

sweet!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U gotta fix your poll....what are we supposed to be voting on???


----------



## pr0zak (Sep 9, 2006)

that looks a lot like my car...i don't have any rims for it yet and its red instead of white...but soon i think it may become black. something like that...i think im gonna go with 16's though.


----------

